
Yogurl CLI (v.1) - 720kb
https://github.com/720kb/yogurl
======
720kb
When you need to src files but don't want to waste time with Dropbox and
Google Drive and "privacy-unsafe" services.

We made this so everyone is able to make remote URLs to source files as quick
as possible.

It's just 1 line command.

The CLI quick example:
[http://i.imgur.com/ujrIpEv.gif](http://i.imgur.com/ujrIpEv.gif) Yogurl is
meant for developers, please use it with moderation.

Any contribution, feedback, bug report, issue, doubt is really appreciated.

